# Resolving the AAM domestic



## Firefly (24 Nov 2011)

We all know there's a "domestic" between two long-timers here. One is essentially giving the other the cold shoulder. Are there any seasoned partners/husbands/wives who could offer any ideas to get these 2 lovebirds talking again? 

Flowers?


----------



## DB74 (24 Nov 2011)

How come I'm always the last to know about these things


----------



## Firefly (24 Nov 2011)

DB74 said:


> How come I'm always the last to know about these things



It's always the kids that suffer !

Maybe we need a bit of mistletoe for them?


----------



## ney001 (24 Nov 2011)

I think i'd be disappointed if they made up!


----------



## callybags (24 Nov 2011)

I think they're one and the same poster


----------



## flossie (24 Nov 2011)

Am i oblivious here? I read the boards most days and i haven't picked up on anything...

Can someone help me out?!


----------



## callybags (24 Nov 2011)

One complains an awful lot and makes the other purple with rage


----------



## Brendan Burgess (24 Nov 2011)

callybags said:


> One complains an awful lot and makes the other purple with rage



Thanks Callybags

I didn't know about it until you gave this hint.

brendan


----------



## jhegarty (24 Nov 2011)

Lock them both in 'Letting Off Steam' until they kiss and make up.


----------



## RonanC (24 Nov 2011)

callybags said:


> One complains an awful lot and makes the other purple with rage


 
There should be a like button on these forums for posts just like this one !!


----------



## Firefly (24 Nov 2011)

jhegarty said:


> Lock them both in 'Letting Off Steam' until they kiss and make up.



Wouldn't leave them too long in there though...you never know what might happen...

"Love you"
"Love you more"
"Love you more still"


----------



## ney001 (24 Nov 2011)

Two words for ya... FIGHT CLUB

The first rule of fight club is.............


----------



## Purple (24 Nov 2011)

I wouldn't hurt another poster's feelings for the world so my door is always open...


----------



## RonanC (24 Nov 2011)

Purple said:


> I wouldn't hurt another poster's feelings for the world so my door is always open...


 
Purple, just make sure you dont open it as *he* is cycling past you


----------



## Purple (24 Nov 2011)

RonanC said:


> Purple, just make sure you dont open it as *he* is cycling past you



I'm a cyclist as well so maybe we can do some bicycle jousting or something 


On a serious note I have the height of respect for the other poster in question and regret that I've upset him but this is just the inter-web and not real life and so shouldn't be taken too seriously. Even in the real world I don't think people should ever take themselves too seriously so I find it hard to take offense, that and I find that when people say bad or negative things about me they are usually right. 

(someone will have to quote all my posts in this thread so that everyone can see them).


----------



## Mrs. Doyle (24 Nov 2011)

jhegarty said:


> Lock them both in 'Letting Off Steam' until they kiss and make up.



but won't that make Vanilla jealous


----------



## mathepac (25 Nov 2011)

Go for a walk down the canal holding hands and singing to Cliff's tape on the Sony Walkman:

"Christmas time, Mistletoe and Wine
 Children singing Christian rhyme
 With logs on the fire and gifts on the tree
 A time to rejoice in the good that we see

 A time for living, a time for believing
 A time for *trusting*, not deceiving,
*Love* and *laughter* and *joy* ever after
 Ours for the taking, just follow the *master*."


----------



## Complainer (25 Nov 2011)

Now children, Mummy and Daddy still love you all very much, but we've just decided that we need to be apart now. We'll still see you all at weekends, and it's not your fault at all.


Except maybe Firefly a bit.


----------



## callybags (25 Nov 2011)

It's always the kids that suffer.

Poor Granpa Bebe has to pick up the pieces and try to keep the family intact.


----------



## ney001 (25 Nov 2011)

Complainer said:


> Now children, Mummy and Daddy still love you all very much, but we've just decided that we need to be apart now. We'll still see you all at weekends, and it's not your fault at all.
> 
> 
> Except maybe Firefly a bit.




It's just not fair!


----------



## Shawady (25 Nov 2011)

Complainer said:


> Now children, Mummy and Daddy still love you all very much, but we've just decided that we need to be apart now. We'll still see you all at weekends, and it's not your fault at all.


 
Well , when you put it like that it makes sense.


----------



## Vanilla (25 Nov 2011)

Mrs. Doyle said:


> but won't that make Vanilla jealous


 




Complainer said:


> Now children, Mummy and Daddy still love you all very much, but we've just decided that we need to be apart now. We'll still see you all at weekends, and it's not your fault at all.


 
But the important question is....




....Who's the Daddy?


----------



## Complainer (25 Nov 2011)

Vanilla said:


> But the important question is....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Who's your Daddy, Vanilla?


----------



## Firefly (25 Nov 2011)

complainer said:


> who's your daddy, vanilla?



lol!


----------



## ney001 (25 Nov 2011)

complainer said:


> who's your daddy, vanilla?



:d:d


----------



## Purple (25 Nov 2011)

Yet again a serious issue has been reduced to farce and homosexual innuendo.
If we can just get both of us pointing in the same direction we can work though the pain ‘till we reach a spot that makes us both happy.


----------



## DB74 (25 Nov 2011)

I assumed it was heterosexual innuendo

Doesn't seem as funny now


----------



## Vanilla (25 Nov 2011)

Complainer said:


> Who's your Daddy, Vanilla?



LOL, you're no threat to me.


Notice you didn't answer the question, though.


----------



## Purple (25 Nov 2011)

DB74 said:


> I assumed it was heterosexual innuendo
> 
> Doesn't seem as funny now



Yes, the hole thing is getting hairier now.


----------



## Firefly (25 Nov 2011)

Purple said:


> Yet again a serious issue has been reduced to farce and homosexual innuendo.
> If we can just get both of us pointing in the same direction we can work though the pain ‘till we *reach a spot that makes us both happy*.



G spot?


----------



## Purple (25 Nov 2011)

Firefly said:


> G spot?



Sorry, I'm not up to this at the moment but you never know what's in the pipeline.


----------



## Purple (25 Nov 2011)

Complainer said:


> Now children, Mummy and Daddy still love you all very much, but we've just decided that we need to be apart now. We'll still see you all at weekends, and it's not your fault at all.
> 
> 
> Except maybe Firefly a bit.



Yea, firefly you. You know what you did.


----------



## Firefly (25 Nov 2011)

Purple said:


> Yea, firefly you. You know what you did.



I'm in Dublin tomorrow night. How about we bite the bullet and meet up for a drink? 7.30 in the Shelbourne??? Open to everyone by the way..


----------



## Purple (25 Nov 2011)

Firefly said:


> I'm in Dublin tomorrow night. How about we bite the bullet and meet up for a drink? 7.30 in the Shelbourne??? Open to everyone by the way..



I'd love to but I have something I have to go to. 
If you around any other night let me know and I'm on for a pint.


----------



## Firefly (25 Nov 2011)

Purple said:


> I'd love to but I have something I have to go to.
> If you around any other night let me know and I'm on for a pint.



New Year's resolution!


----------



## Birroc (26 Nov 2011)

Firefly said:


> I'm in Dublin tomorrow night. How about we bite the bullet and meet up for a drink? 7.30 in the Shelbourne??? Open to everyone by the way..


 
The Shelbourne hotel? Is that where Jackeen AAMers go for pints? I haven't drank in Dublin for a few years but surely there are better pubs...clearly some people are still partying


----------



## micmclo (30 Nov 2011)

Pistols at dawn in the park

If dueling was good enough for Daniel O'Connell it's good enough for AAM


----------



## Purple (30 Nov 2011)

micmclo said:


> Pistols at dawn in the park
> 
> If dueling was good enough for Daniel O'Connell it's good enough for AAM



I work in the private sector so I'm in work before dawn


----------



## Deiseblue (30 Nov 2011)

Purple said:


> I work in the private sector so I'm in work before dawn



Given the amount of posting you do - you'd have to be wouldn't you ?


----------



## ney001 (30 Nov 2011)

deiseblue said:


> given the amount of posting you do - you'd have to be wouldn't you ? :d



:d


----------



## Purple (30 Nov 2011)

Deiseblue said:


> Given the amount of posting you do - you'd have to be wouldn't you ?



You have me sussed.


----------



## Sue Ellen (30 Nov 2011)

Purple said:


> I work in the private sector so I'm in work before dawn





Deiseblue said:


> Given the amount of posting you do - you'd have to be wouldn't you ?



Excellento Deiseblue.  Got him in 1.  Had a good laugh at that [broken link removed]


----------



## Purple (30 Nov 2011)

Sue Ellen said:


> Excellento Deiseblue.  Got him in 1.  Had a good laugh at that [broken link removed]



Go easy of I'll put you on my ignore list.


----------



## Marion (30 Nov 2011)

The perks of being a mod?

One just cannot be ignored. 

Marion


----------



## Purple (1 Dec 2011)

Marion said:


> The perks of being a mod?
> 
> One just cannot be ignored.
> 
> Marion



and you can edit threads


----------



## Sue Ellen (1 Dec 2011)

Purple said:


> and you can edit threads


----------

